# Play movies on rooted devices!



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know about any else noticing this yet. But ever since the market was updated to version 3.7.13, u can now rent and watch movies on a rooted device. Works on my nexus and Acer a100 tab, which are both rooted. The nexus is running a JB rom and the tab is on cm9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 101497 (May 28, 2012)

Sweet. I was using ota root keeper which allowed me to watch. Didn't work on tablet though. So cheers for letting me know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed this a day or so after I upgraded to JB on my GNexus...pretty nice. I was wondering if it was JB-specific or not, but from your experience appears it's just a market update. Nice...


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's hope they did this on purpose or don't notice they left it available to us.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I think they did this on purpose giving the fact they had nothing to gain by blocking us in the first place

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

originaldobo said:


> I think they did this on purpose giving the fact they had nothing to gain by blocking us in the first place
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well...a root user could easily rip the download from the system.
Hence the block.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

True, but a majority of users are rooted. And to rip it from the system is harder than you think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't it DRM protected, regardless of root status?


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> Isn't it DRM protected, regardless of root status?


 Yes it is : ) hence the reason I wrote what I did 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

originaldobo said:


> True, but a majority of users are rooted. And to rip it from the system is harder than you think.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you mean in terms of the whole Android population, the vast majority of users are not rooted...CM, which has the largest footprint of any ROM builder has about 2.5 million users, official and kangs. http://stats.cyanogenmod.com/

I don't have stats on Miui, another leading ROM. Being generous, say 10 million total users were rooted and on custom ROMs. And say another 40 million were just rooted (but I doubt it's anywhere near that number.)

However, there are now 1 million Android activations *per day*, and around 400 million Android activations world wide.

So while it seems when you're in here that "everyone" is doing this, we rooted/ROMing types are a small portion of the overall Android population.

I have a bunch of friends/co-workers w/Android phones, 90% of them either say "Huh?" or "No, haven't bothered with that." when I ask them if they are rooted or running a custom ROM. And that even includes a few SW engineers where I work who are fully aware of their options but surprisingly just don't feel the need/desire.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Redflea said:


> If you mean in terms of the whole Android population, the vast majority of users are not rooted...CM, which has the largest footprint of any ROM builder has about 2.5 million users, official and kangs. http://stats.cyanogenmod.com/
> 
> I don't have stats on Miui, another leading ROM. Being generous, say 10 million total users were rooted and on custom ROMs. And say another 40 million were just rooted (but I doubt it's anywhere near that number.)
> 
> ...


True. 1-2 in 10 seems like a good estimate.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

originaldobo said:


> True, but a majority of users are rooted. And to rip it from the system is harder than you think.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The majority of users aren't rooted, or even know what root is. Only us who are visiting sites like this are rooted, and we are definitely not the majority.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd say one out of 30 android owners are rooted, at best.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

